# Willem Teellinck



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2006)

Willem Teellinck, Dutch Puritan (January 4, 1579 - April 8, 1629) was one of the leaders of the _Nadere Reformatie_ or Dutch Further Reformation. He is the author of many books, but is perhaps best known today for _The Path of True Godliness_, a wonderful book on the subject of Biblical, Puritan piety. 

More on his life and works may be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

Willem Teellinck


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 22, 2007)

Is anyone acquainted with the 1977 Zoar Publications edition of Teellinck's _Redeeming the Time_? Alibris has a 37-page staple-bound softcover booklet edition and a hardcover edition which is much more expensive. I would be interested to know if the works are substantially different. (See here).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2007)

"An old little verse quoted by the faithful" from Willem Teellinck, _Sleutel Der Devotie Ons openende De Deure des Hemels_ (_The Key of True Devotion Opens Heaven's Door_), 1.4.18, 395, quoted by Arie de Reuver, _Sweet Communion: Trajectories of Spirituality From the Middles Ages Through the Further Reformation_, p. 116:



> Worship our God four hours a day,
> Let three for food come into play,
> Sleep seven more, less if you can,
> Give eight others to the work of man,
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2007)

I heard from the translator of that work, Dr. Annemie Godbehere, that the Dutch Reformed Translation Society has no current plans to publish further works by Teellinck -- but it is hoped that this will change and that yet many more works by Teellinck will be translated and published in our generation.

There is a 2-page review of Teellinck's _The Path of True Godliness_ in the May 2007 issue of _Tolle Lege_ by Rev. Wes White -- very nice! 



> Have you ever wished that you had a little manual to help show you how to live the Christian life, or perhaps someone to guide you through the Bible and show you what it means to live a godly life in this age? Do you yearn for a north star to point you in the right direction?
> 
> If so, I would highly recommend to you Willem Teellinck's (1579 - 1629) _The Path of True Godliness_. Teellinck's book is not only powerful and profound but also extremely readable. Jacob Koelman (1632 - 1695) recommended it as one of the books that you should give to your children to read, and it is also a book that is rich with insights for pastors and elders who are trying both to lead a godly life and teach others to do so.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 12, 2007)

"_Den Christelijcken Leidsman, Aanwijzend de Practycke der Warer Bekeeringhe_ (_The Christian Guide, Showing the Practice of True Conversion_) was written to challenge Calvinists spiritually and to warn them about Arminian ideas" (_Meet the Puritans_, p. 787) is available in Dutch online here.

_Eubulus_ is available online in Dutch here. 

_Filopatris_ is available online in Dutch here.


----------

